# Lots of ports won't build?



## dndlnx (Apr 23, 2014)

This is making me nervous. What am I doing wrong? I'm on 10.0-RELEASE,  ports tree is up to date. Here's just a few examples:

net/netatalk3

```
===>   netatalk3-3.1.1,1 depends on executable: gmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmake in /usr/ports/devel/gmake
===>   Returning to build of netatalk3-3.1.1,1
===>   netatalk3-3.1.1,1 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
===>   Returning to build of netatalk3-3.1.1,1
===>   netatalk3-3.1.1,1 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - not found
pkg-static: No package(s) matching libtool
===>    Verifying install for libtool>=2.4 in /usr/ports/devel/libtool
===>   Returning to build of netatalk3-3.1.1,1
===>   netatalk3-3.1.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   netatalk3-3.1.1,1 depends on shared library: libgcrypt.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libgcrypt.so in /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
===>   libgcrypt-1.5.3_1 depends on package: libgpg-error>=1.8 - not found
pkg-static: No package(s) matching libgpg-error
===>    Verifying install for libgpg-error>=1.8 in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
===>  Building for libgpg-error-1.12
/usr/bin/make  all-recursive
Making all in m4
Making all in src
/usr/bin/make  all-am
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\"  -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT libgpg_error_la-init.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libgpg_error_la-init.Tpo -c -o libgpg_error_la-init.lo `test -f 'init.c' || echo './'`init.c
cannot open /usr/local/bin/libtool: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error/work/libgpg-error-1.12/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error/work/libgpg-error-1.12/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error/work/libgpg-error-1.12
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error/work/libgpg-error-1.12
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/netatalk3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/netatalk3
```

java/openjdk6

```
===>   openjdk6-b31_2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/zip - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/zip in /usr/ports/archivers/zip
===>   Returning to build of openjdk6-b31_2,1
===>   openjdk6-b31_2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/unzip - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/unzip in /usr/ports/archivers/unzip
===>   Returning to build of openjdk6-b31_2,1
===>   openjdk6-b31_2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/cups/cups.h - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/include/cups/cups.h in /usr/ports/print/cups-client
===>  Building for cups-client-1.7.1_1
env: gmake: No such file or directory
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/cups-client
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/cups-client
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
```

net-p2p/transmission-daemon

```
===>  Building for transmission-daemon-2.82_1
env: gmake: No such file or directory
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-daemon
```


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

dnix said:
			
		

> This is making me nervous. What am I doing wrong? I'm on 10.0-RELEASE,  ports tree is up to date.


If you do not have devel/libtool in /usr/ports, as reported for the net/netatalk installation, then your ports tree is not complete. How did you update your ports tree? Maybe try rebuilding your ports tree from scratch using:

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
```
then retry your net/netatalk installation. If that works, then retry the other installations.

Is this a new installation of FreeBSD-10-RELEASE?


----------



## dndlnx (Apr 23, 2014)

I just do the following, like usual:

`# portsnap fetch update`

I will try grabbing a new ports tree, like you said. I upgraded from 9.2-RELEASE, but that was a while ago. I rebuilt my ports fine after that upgrade. A situation came up today where I wanted to reinstall my ports from scratch. No big deal, right? Most I ever had to fiddle with on occasion, was java/openjdk6.

Now I feel like a dope, half of my stuff won't even build.


----------



## dndlnx (Apr 23, 2014)

Weird, there _was_ something wrong with my ports tree. Things appear to be building now. Thanks @trh411, what a relief.  

:beergrin


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 23, 2014)

Just to rule out the obvious: when you update your ports collection do you pay attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING?

Because that is the most common cause for problems. And the worst part; not paying attention can sometimes make problems disappear "on their own" while in fact looks are deceiving.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

dnix said:
			
		

> Weird, there _was_ something wrong with my ports tree. Things appear to be building now. Thanks @trh411, what a relief.
> :beergrin


Well, the key for me was the you were missing devel/libtool in your tree. That made me suspect a corrupt or at least incomplete tree. Glad things are back to normal.


----------

